# TORONTO | 160 Front | 240m | 787ft | 46 fl | U/C



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

pic by Daniel Zafrani at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...40m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-74


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought this one was going up in the parking lot.


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

parking lot and the building. they are going to demolish the building and save the façade of just one side.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a shame they are demolishing that facade. Would have been better if they incorporated it as an interior wall facing a concourse like at U of T


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

pic by Parthent at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...40m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-77


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

DSC_0196 by Josh Kenn Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

TD bank has leased 840,000 sq.ft of space at 160 front and the building is 100% leased.
http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/04/td-bank-signs-anchor-tenant-160-front-office-tower


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-07 by lego.technic


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-02-28 by lego.technic


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

Couple major Toronto developments that deserve their own threads and this is one of them, right in the heart of the financial district. 

























UT










Credit: AHK


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

We have a thread for it









TORONTO | 160 Front | 240m | 787ft | 46 fl | U/C


pic by Daniel Zafrani at UT https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-160-front-west-240m-46s-cadillac-fairview-as-gg.17751/page-74




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Bjays93 (May 16, 2020)

zwamborn said:


> We have a thread for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I searched for it and didn't see it. My bad.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-20 by [U]Red Mars[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-06 by Fred Mars


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Interesting to see both TD and CIBC building new skyscrapers downtown just blocks from their HQs. I had thought they were decentralizing from the core to cheaper locales in the GTA. What businesses are prompting the demand to increase space downtown?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-06 by drum118


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By DavidCapizzano on UrbanToronto


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-02 by Johnny Au










2021-07-08 by mburrrrr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 31









Source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

PHOTO: Commercial Tower - constructconnect.com - Daily Commercial News


Construction is moving up on the commercial tower 160 Front Street West in Toronto. The project by Cadillac Fairview Corporation along with construction manager PCL Constructors Canada Inc. includes one 47-storey office tower with ground floor retail and




canada.constructconnect.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/13

Downtown Toronto by Will, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : Twitter @ Ari_Traffic


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : Twitter @ jackee_king_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/8

Today, Downtown by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Metro Toronto Convention Centre by Marcanadian, sur Flickr


160 Front Street by Marcanadian, sur Flickr

160 Front Street by Marcanadian, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

One more from Marcanadian's set, taken near the Rogers Centre on 12/4 :

Roundhouse Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-12 by Northern Light


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's peeking out on the left.

12/16

Beautiful night on King St. by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 1

160 Front St W under construction by Jeremy Gilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/4 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : Twitter @ jackee_king_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

While the source's timestamp said it was taken on the 16th, the snowstorm actually came on the 17th, so I suspect it was taken Monday.

1/16

Toronto Storm 2022 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/22

Going Down by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/29

Toronto Waterfront by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6

Toronto pt.2 by Jakub Riha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/21

IMG_9968 by Sabre Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/6

Front Street by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/14

3_01 by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/27

Iconic view of CN Tower disappearing behind 160 Front W project by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/3

Toronto Skyline by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/5

Rogers Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-08 by mburrrrr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/10

Stadium & Tower by Pennan Brae, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/15

Union Station from CIBC Square by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/17

Roundhouse Park by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/8

Water's Edge by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/15

D2FR6962 by B.Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by steveve










2022-07-20 by Riseth










2022-07-20 by Johnny Au


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24

DSC_2777 by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/25

Toronto by Colin Bosch, on Flickr

Toronto by Colin Bosch, on Flickr

Toronto by Colin Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/30

DSC_3549-1 by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's starting to peek out on the skyline.

7/30

Toronto by mademoisellelapiquante, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/9

Condtruction by Union Station by Draulerin Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12

Untitled by duluoz cats, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/17

Toronto downtown by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/18

Portable basketball nets Ontario Place (2) by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-25 by Northern Light


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/29

Untitled by alex_virt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/9

160 Front West Rising by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------

